# I cant believe im considering buying a Nikon



## gsgary (Sep 15, 2012)

Im on holiday at the moment where i used to live (St Ives Cornwall) and i met a lad out with out with his Mamiya shooting film and he told me about a shop dedicated to film so i had to go and have a look 
There was a Nikon F still boxed never been used and a Nikon S rangefinder been looking for an S


----------



## IanG (Sep 15, 2012)

Time to buy then. and where's the shop 

Ian


----------



## gsgary (Sep 15, 2012)

IanG said:
			
		

> Time to buy then. and where's the shop
> 
> Ian



Pratts Market Hayle, but he has 4 Leica III's and II's which are more tempting


----------



## IanG (Sep 15, 2012)

gsgary said:


> IanG said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I do like my Leica IIIa, will look for Pratts next time I'm in Cornwall thanks.

Ian


----------



## Rick58 (Sep 15, 2012)

gsgary said:


> Im on holiday at the moment where i used to live (St Ives Cornwall) and i met a lad out with out with his Mamiya shooting film and he told me about a shop dedicated to film so i had to go and have a look  Gary
> There was a Nikon F still boxed never been used and a Nikon S rangefinder been looking for an S


That's a real find Gary. Is it body only or with lens?


----------



## gsgary (Sep 15, 2012)

Rick58 said:
			
		

> That's a real find Gary. Is it body only or with lens?



It is body only


----------



## gsgary (Sep 15, 2012)

IanG said:
			
		

> I do like my Leica IIIa, will look for Pratts next time I'm in Cornwall thanks.
> 
> Ian



It on left hand side before the Viaduct


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Sep 15, 2012)

gsgary said:


> Im on holiday at the moment where i used to live (St Ives Cornwall) and i met a lad out with out with his Mamiya shooting film and he told me about a shop dedicated to film so i had to go and have a look
> There was a Nikon F still boxed never been used and a Nikon S rangefinder been looking for an S




You planning on dropping a few grand???


----------



## gsgary (Sep 15, 2012)

ChristopherCoy said:
			
		

> You planning on dropping a few grand???



no probably going to buy more Leica gear im on holiday at the moment and only taken 4 digital shots but shot 10 rolls of 35mm/120


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Sep 15, 2012)

I thought those S Rangefinders went for a few grand each... and a non used F would be gold!


----------



## gsgary (Sep 16, 2012)

ChristopherCoy said:
			
		

> I thought those S Rangefinders went for a few grand each... and a non used F would be gold!



F is £750 and S Is user fitted with a 50f2 at £250 if i bought it would get well used this week on my M4 i have shot 13 rolls and 5 120 on my C330


----------

